# Somerville martial arts instructors arrested after allegedly delivering severe beating



## Bill Mattocks (May 8, 2009)

http://www.wickedlocal.com/somervil...ed-after-allegedly-delivering-severe-beatings



> Three martial arts experts were ordered to surrender their passports today following their arraignments on charges that they beat a pair of Revere man outside a Chelsea restaurant, injuring one man so badly that he may suffer permanent brain damage as a result, Suffolk County District Attorney Daniel F. Conley said today.


----------



## grydth (May 8, 2009)

Things which seem inexcusable on their face can sometimes appear much different when all the facts are in..... hope you can keep this updated.


----------



## Carol (May 9, 2009)

What I'm hearing from folks within the Brazilian community is a concern that these guys are acting like "pitboys".  In Brazilian cities, pitboys are thugs that are typically young men from middle-class familes.  They are well trained in some sort of martial arts and use their skills in a menacing way, often brutalizing homosexual men.

There is a nightclub in the area that attracts a rough crowd.   It also has nights dedicated to the Brazilian community.  This club has been astoundingly violent, but the surrounding municipality too ****ing corrupt to pull their license.    After a show there, these three scumbags drove off to nearby McDonalds, where they set their sites on another young Brazilian man, and started beating him up.  A friend of the victim tried to interfere; he too was beaten.  Both victims were then stomped on when When a friend of the victim started to interfere, he got beaten and stomped on as well (literally).  Last I heard, the initial victim is still in intensive care, struggling with the head trauma and paralyzed legs.

The pitboys will have their day in court, if they show up.


----------

